# Looking for Guest Writers



## Vakash_Darkbane (Jul 20, 2021)

Alright, last time I posted i was looking for a partner/editor.

Took a bit but I got one.

This time I am looking for people who would like to guest write for my series if they would like to.  I highly recommend you checking my page and doing some reading instead of just instantly saying you'll do it followed by running away in terror at the size of it.

The Flight of the Raptor Series is composed of 33 (Average of 20 to 30pgs) stories and you have to at least read the first part to even try to attempt. It's a furry "Star Trek" series that I've been working on for over 20 years for fun.  That is the best way to describe it, you want to know more read it.  It may surprise you.  The stories have all been recently edited so it shouldn't be too much of a chore.

If you are new, want to try something different, like sci fi, and like the stories shoot me a note. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 21, 2021)

I've been wondering about getting into writing again. Do you have a link to your page so people can check out these stories?

My main question would be are these set in the Star Trek universe with anthro analogues of Kirk, Picard et al, or is it a completely unique universe that just has the same basic aesthetic of Start Trek?


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Jul 21, 2021)

Its same premis, unique universe, different characters.  
First Story: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/34920009
Main Gallery:








						Artwork Gallery for Vakash_Darkbane -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

My main project is the "Flight of the Raptor." fanfiction series. Trying to bring Star Trek as it was with a furry twist to ne ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Faustus (Jul 21, 2021)

Ooh, I like your starship! Do you have a bigger version of that cover pic?
*EDIT* never mind, I found it!


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Jul 21, 2021)

I I have lots of picture and deck plans of the Raptor.   There are separate galleries for ref art


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Jul 27, 2021)

Faustus said:


> Ooh, I like your starship! Do you have a bigger version of that cover pic?
> *EDIT* never mind, I found it!


So are you still interested?


----------



## Faustus (Jul 27, 2021)

I’ve not had much chance to read yet, I’ve been a bit busy


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Jul 27, 2021)

Ah ok, totally understandable, busy has taken my time too 


Faustus said:


> I’ve not had much chance to read yet, I’ve been a bit busy


----------



## DazTheToonGuy (Aug 12, 2021)

Sure I'm interested


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Aug 13, 2021)

DazTheToonGuy said:


> Sure I'm interested


Link to the stories is up a bit, just pm me if you have any ideas


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Jul 23, 2022)

bump


----------

